# Full straddle split impossible?



## Tiberius (Sep 2, 2010)

Is it impossible for some people to do a full straddle split? I notice some people in my judo class and my gf can almost do a full split, kinda like this http://img241.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=14536_OksanaSivakivska_Yoga72_122_119lo.jpg

without the bending forward part but cant get past a certain point to do a perfect split, or even oversplit. However she told me she does not feel a whole lot of pain either when being stretched, it just does not go any further.

Is it impossible for some people to do a full split, because of their bone structure?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't know about possible and impossible, but I can tell you that I cannot do the splits, never could, and that's pretty much that.  I work on it every time I go to the dojo, and I'm better than I was when I started, but after two years, I don't expect to see a lot more improvement.  It is what it is.


----------



## Tiberius (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry, did not mean to discourage you  . I am sure you are doing fine.


----------

